# Not enough eggs



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all

I am taking part in the egg share scheme mainly due to not being able to finace IVF again and yes I would like to try and help another woman achieve her dream.

I have just come back from the hospital and very upset. apparently I have only got 8 eggs when you have to have a minimum of 10. On my last treatment which was not egg share I responded really well and had 13 eggs. I have been told to up my Puregon to 300, I was on 200 and wait and see what happens by Friday when I have another scan.

I'm devastated to say the least, if my eggs don't go up in numbers I can go ahead with the treatment - which we can't afford or we abandon the cycle and we can no longer egg share. Not only does this effect us but theres also another woman out there who was hoping and praying that next week she would be using my eggs and hopefully having a baby of her own.

Has any one else managed to improve there egg numbers after upping their dose of drugs?

I'm so desperate for some one to say yes that they have, the wait until Friday is going to kill me.

Nikki


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Nikki,

I was the same as you when I shared at Cromwell in darlington.

I was very slow to respond with only about 5 small follicles each side they upped my Puregon to 300 and I got 11 eggs. Unfortunatly my eggs were'nt that good and achieved a low fertilisation rate so I've been told I can't egg share again.

Keep positive hunny...things can change a lot over a few days...trust me 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi nikki, 

Im really sorry to read your post hun, but like Vicki says a lot can happen in a few days, and you have 8 already. (which clinic are you at as mine is a min of 8?) Have they not offered you the chance to give the first 4 to the recipient and keep the rest yourself? 

Also, at my clinic if you decide to go ahead and keep the eggs yourself Im pretty sure you dont get charged extra for it, you just cant share again if it doesnt work? Why could you not try again if the cycle is abandoned? I dont know if you know but my cycle was abandoned yesterday due to the same thing, but I only had 3 eggs, and they have re booked me into start again in Jan?

Try not to worry too much hun, much easier said than done I know. Maybe you could give them a call and ask them to run through everything with you if you werent to have 10 eggs. You are only 2 short so I cant see them cancelling the whole thing??

Good luck, let us know. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

